# sformato di spinaci all’uovo colante



## Mrs Self Destruct

_Trancio di orata al sesamo nero, sformato di spinaci all’uovo colante_ 

Buongiorno, senza aprire altri topic mi accodo a quest'altro per chiedere un suggerimento di traduzione. Il mio problema è l'uovo colante...

_Slice of gilthead bream with black sesame, spinach pie with *runny *egg.
_
Ho trovato nel dizionario "runny egg", tuttavia è un modo informale di esprimere il concetto dell'uovo che cola. Esiste un modo formale per esprimere lo stesso concetto? Grazie mille a chi mi aiuterà


----------



## johngiovanni

I do not regard "runny egg" as particularly informal.  If I were in a posh restaurant and wanted a runny egg, that's what I would ask for.


----------



## metazoan

_Runny_ is the usual word. I can't think of a more "formal" one. "Egg over easy" (flipped over while pan-frying) and "soft-boiled egg" both have runny yolks, the terms describing different cooking methods. You could use one of these terms if the cooking method matches.


----------



## rrose17

Maybe it's a BE/AE thing but personally I'd go with "soft-boiled egg".


----------



## Mrs Self Destruct

Thank you very much! I will then use "runny egg"


----------



## Odysseus54

Che cosa significa 'uovo colante' ?  Non riesco a immaginare il rapporto tra sformato di spinaci e un uovo crudo o semicrudo.


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Che cosa significa 'uovo colante' ?  Non riesco a immaginare il rapporto tra sformato di spinaci e un uovo crudo o semicrudo.


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, motivo per cui non mi sento di avvallare l'utilizzo né di 'runny egg' né di 'soft-boiled egg'. Ci vorrebbe una foto per essere sicuri di quello che vuole dire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Odysseus54 said:


> Che cosa significa 'uovo colante' ?  Non riesco a immaginare il rapporto tra sformato di spinaci e un uovo crudo o semicrudo.


In effetti non è runny egg ad essere informale, è il testo italiano ad inventarsi una definizione "cool" per una cosa in realtà semplicissima.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> In effetti non è runny egg ad essere informale, è il testo italiano ad inventarsi una definizione "cool" per una cosa in realtà semplicissima.



A parte questo, sto parlando da cuoco, non esperto ma nemmeno del tutto ignaro dei fatti della vita.  Lo sformato si fa on le uova nell'impasto.  Le uova cuociono, sono l'elemento che lega insieme il tutto.  L'uovo colante che ruolo ha in tutto questo ?  Sinceramente non riesco a immaginare i nessi concreti di questo piatto.


----------



## Mary49

So che stiamo andando fuori argomento, ma secondo me l'uovo viene inserito intero quando l'impasto è preparato, così che dopo la cottura quando si apre l'uovo coli giù. A meno che non sia un uovo inserito nel buco centrale dello sformato. Mah?


----------



## Odysseus54

Si puo' anche immaginare che prima di servire gli scocciamo un uovo sopra, ma sono tutte ipotesi.  L'espressione dell'OP non ci permette di capire in modo inequivoco di che cosa si stia parlando.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I thought of the word in French for this, and looked it up in FR->EN. The definition for an egg cooked this way is "poached egg". I also thought of "coddled egg" (American Heritage dictionary: "Coddle: To cook in water just below the boiling point.")


----------



## Ciprianus

Oozing egg?

oozing egg - Bing images


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I for one would not expect to see "oozing" on a menu. (  : Bad pun! It would be very 'unoozual', to say the least.) The image it calls to my mind is that of a suppurating wound from which pus is 'oozing'. [To give you an idea of the connotation, I remember a strip from the cartoon series _Garfield_, by Jim Davis, in which Jon and Liz are in the lobby of a movie theater. "Jon: Would you like a bucket of popcorn, Liz? - Liz: What movie are we seeing? - Jon: _The Sludge Monster, Part VII: The Oozing_. - Liz: Just the bucket, thanks".]


----------



## Odysseus54

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I thought of the word in French for this, and looked it up in FR->EN. The definition for an egg cooked this way is "poached egg". I also thought of "coddled egg" (American Heritage dictionary: "Coddle: To cook in water just below the boiling point.")



OK, we would call that 'uovo in camicia' - but how would that work with the spinach casserole ?  As you know, 'al' followed by whatever it is refers to an ingredient. A poached egg is a dish in itself, you would not say 'al'.  Let me explain this with an example : "Sformato di spinaci all'uovo al tegamino" would not work, because "uovo al tegamino" is a standalone dish.

Sorry, but I am still at my initial question : what are we talking about ?  Do we have a picture or a description of the recipe/process ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

jg, in the OP, Mrs Self Destruct wrote 'spinach pie' for 'sformato de spinaci', but in #15 you wrote 'spinach casserole' - ? I think that the egg would be on top, as you wrote in #11.


----------



## Fooler

As far as I am concerned, I presume we have something like this (let's just change the cream into the egg yolk)...._the egg yolk should be soft and runny with the oozing yolk dripping like liquid gold......_

Let's wait for MSD for confirmation


----------



## johngiovanni

I pictured the egg on top, and perhaps fried rather than boiled. However, it is the translation of "sformato" as "pie" which I am wondering about.
_Treccani_'s definition is "Preparazione gastronomica costituita da pasta o riso, carni, verdure, formaggi, con condimenti varî, cotta in uno stampo al forno o a bagnomaria e servita, a seconda degli ingredienti, come primo piatto, come contorno o piatto di mezzo (portata in tavola dopo essere stata «sformata» in un piatto di servizio, oppure anche nella stessa pirofila di cottura): _uno s. di maccheroni_, _di riso_, _di spinaci" _, etc.
That doesn't sound much like a "pie" to me.  (No pastry for a start - though, come to think of it, we have fish pie without pastry).  Could it be a "mo(u)ld"?  A picture might really help.
Edit: Yes, like Fooler's picture but with a runny egg is how imagined it.
(Crossed with ain't, and I also imagined a possibility of different shapes).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Fooler said:


> As far as I am concerned, I presume we have something like this (let's just change the cream into the egg yolk)...._the egg yolk should be soft and runny with the oozing yolk dripping like liquid gold......_
> 
> Let's wait for MSD for confirmation



The image conforms to what I had imagined (although the shape could be different).

I'd still omit 'oozing': "_...runny with the yolk dripping..._"


----------



## Odysseus54

johngiovanni said:


> I pictured the egg on top, and perhaps fried rather than boiled. However, it is the translation of "sformato" as "pie" which I am wondering about.
> _Treccani_'s definition is "Preparazione gastronomica costituita da pasta o riso, carni, verdure, formaggi, con condimenti varî, cotta in uno stampo al forno o a bagnomaria e servita, a seconda degli ingredienti, come primo piatto, come contorno o piatto di mezzo (portata in tavola dopo essere stata «sformata» in un piatto di servizio, oppure anche nella stessa pirofila di cottura): _uno s. di maccheroni_, _di riso_, _di spinaci" _, etc.
> That doesn't sound much like a "pie" to me.  (No pastry for a start - though, come to think of it, we have fish pie without pastry).  Could it be a "mo(u)ld"?  A picture might really help.
> Edit: Yes, like Fooler's picture but with a runny egg is how imagined it.
> (Crossed with ain't, and I also imagined a possibility of different shapes).



Yes, it would be a mold.  Although in my 28 years in Miami - not quite the US, but close, as the joke goes - I've always only heard about 'casseroles'.


----------



## london calling

I missed 'pie'. Definitely not a pie: it's a mould. I'd still like to see a picture, however.


----------



## aefrizzo

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I for one would not expect to see "oozing" on a menu. (  : Bad pun! It would be very 'unoozual', to say the least.) The image it calls to my mind is that of a suppurating wound from which pus is 'oozing'./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Condivido. Dal referto endoscopico in un paziente con severa emorragia: "_sanguinamento a *oozing* (sic) della mucosa gastrica_".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, l c, Click on " this " in Fooler's #17.


----------



## london calling

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, l c, Click on " this " in Fooler's #17.


I did. That isn't egg. I want to see a photo of the recipe the OP is talking about.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> I did. That isn't egg. I want to see a photo of the recipe the OP is talking about.


Alla fine per fare uno sformato di spinaci con uovo colante non si deve far altro che infornare gli spinaci in una teglia e metterci sopra un uovo fritto. Più o meno qualcosa del genere


----------



## Odysseus54

Beh, uno sformato non e' un mucchietto di spinaci - si fa aggiungendo uova, parmigiano e altri ingredienti in modo da legare il tutto e ottenere una consistenza simile a quella di una frittata alta, ma piu' morbida.  Se poi "uovo colante" vuol dire "up easy", siamo arrivati.


----------



## WordsWordWords

london calling said:


> I missed 'pie'. Definitely not a pie: it's a mould. I'd still like to see a picture, however.


I agree with Jo, it is _definitely not_ a pie! But I would call it a spinach _flan_ -- is that a difference between AmE and BrE (mould)? 

Also - did anyone take a look at our existing WR info for "sformato"? If you look it up, somehow one of the definitions actually is "pie"... Boh. 

And in the forums?
sformato di spinaci 

Eleven years ago and a similar debate, as far as the "sformato di spinaci" is concerned....


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Undici anni fa - Rircerca impressionante, WWW! Grazie!


----------



## london calling

'Up easy', Ody? Mai sentito. Conoscevo 'over easy' e sunny side up' (sono espressioni AE, però). 



WordsWordWords said:


> I agree with Jo, it is _definitely not_ a pie! But I would call it a spinach _flan_ -- is that a difference between AmE and BrE (mould)?


A spinach flan in the UK tends to have a pastry base: we often say flan to mean quiche/tart. That said, I was aware that in north America you more often than not mean a mould.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> 'Up easy', Ody? Mai sentito. Conoscevo 'over easy' e sunny side up' (sono espressioni AE, però).



Maybe it's me, but I never ordered my eggs 'sunny side up' - I don't wanna be there all day just ordering breakfast.   I order them 'up', it's a lot faster, and they get it.  And 'easy' because I want to make sure that they don't make them rubbery.  I want my whites just past the slimy stage, not rubbery, ma'm.


----------



## london calling

'Over easy' means the eggs are flipped when you fry them but the yolks are still runny. 'Sunny side up' means they're not flipped (but still runny).

In any case we still don't know if the 'uovo colante' is fried or poached (or even uncooked, who knows? The OP has disappeared off the face of the earth). 'A spinach mould/flan with runny egg' sounds very unappetising to me, by the way.


----------

